# Polished Bliss®: Volcano Orange McLaren MP4-12C...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This McLaren was in for a Protection Detail in order to get it ready for the winter elements, unlike a fair few 12C's I would imagine, this one is a daily driver all year round and as a result it arrived looking a wee bit grubby:














































The car occasionaly sits near some trees as you can see:




























Product residue on the exterior trims (Daddy Long Legs landed just as the pic was taken )














































The rear plate was squint:










So i whipped it off to be fitted properly at the end of the detail:










After a thorough pre-rinse of the wheels and tyres/arches I cleaned them up with Autosmart Smart Wheels and Auto Finesse Citrus Power:










After a rinse Tardis was used to remove the few tar spots that were present:










Engine bay was also cleaned with Citrus Power and rinsed:










Followed by a hot foam with AF Avalanche:










Then rinsed:










Door shuts/exterior trim then cleaned up with Citrus Power again:




























The car was then washed with the 2BM and then had a thorough going over with Tardis to remove any tar and as much organic contamination as possible before being brought inside for claying.

This took several hours as the car had some large tree sap deposits all over the paint and glass that the Tardis wouldn't remove:




























The best method to removing these was to pick the worst of them off with my finger nail then clay the remaining bits off:





































A few hours later the car was finally ready to be dried off with the Metro Vac and PB Luxury Drying Towel:










By this point I was fed up of staring at orange paint so I sealed the wheels with 22PLE and dressed the tyres with Swissvax Pneu to give myself a break:










Auto Finesse Rejuvenate was then used to remove the etchings from the tree fallout and prep the paint for waxing:










The roof had a bad bird bomb etching that needed removing with the Flex DA and some Menzerna 3.02:




























The front bumper was also corrected to remove some bug splat etchings:


























Auto Finesse Desire was then applied as the wax of choice:










The glass was given an IPA wipedown before having Nanolex Ultra applied:



















Exhausts polished up with Auto Finesse Mercury - Left side done:










They were then given a clean with IPA and protected with 22PLE Glass Coat for Metal:



















Then out with one of my all time favourite products:










It's great for tarnished badges and trim:

















And also glass in engine bays where they're particularly bad for water spotting due to the heat:



















All engine bay trim was protected with Nanolex Trim Restorer:



















Exterior trim was done with 22PLE:










Onto the interior which wasn't that bad really, just a thorough hoover/dust down and fabrics protected with Nanolex Textile Sealant:
































































Then after a final wipe down with AF Finale and check over everything (including putting the rear plate on straight! ) it was out with the camera for a few pics :thumb:




















































































































































































































































Total work time approx 15 hours.

Thanks for looking,

Clark


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

well done, excellent write up


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome as always.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Top work as always. 

Fair play to the guy using the car properly and not hiding it away. 

Not sure I've seen this one in Aberdeen but there is a couple kicking about in town.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Top work as always.
> 
> Fair play to the guy using the car properly and not hiding it away.
> 
> Not sure I've seen this one in Aberdeen but there is a couple kicking about in town.


It's the only one in this colour in Aberdeen as far as I'm aware, the rest are McLaren Orange,white or red 

This one will be on its other wheels shortly too as they have winter tyres fitted


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

First class detail, it's one of them colours that needs to be seen in real time,


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dennis said:


> First class detail, it's one of them colours that needs to be seen in real time,


The colour and the car I'd say. I was a bit underwhelmed at the 12C when I saw pictures but in the metal it's stunning, there's so many small details that you don't see in magazine articles etc - I'd have one over a 458 I rekon.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Great work Clark... looks amazing.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> The colour and the car I'd say. I was a bit underwhelmed at the 12C when I saw pictures but in the metal it's stunning, there's so many small details that you don't see in magazine articles etc - I'd have one over a 458 I rekon.


Fully understand that :thumb:
The door hinge mechanism must be a work of art on it's own.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome detail, good job! :thumb:

I got the opportunity to see one of these in person at the Ault Park Concours De'Elegance, an un-washed pearl white one as it so happens , and at the time thought to myself how amazing this would look if in a well detailed Volcano Orange. That's easily the best colour McLaren has on offer...

I also appreciate the opportunity to see some of your new products in action. How do you think - beyond the obvious durability and price points - Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator and 22PLE's VR1 Trim Coat compare? I prefer a very natural look on trims, and want to upgrade to a nano trim sealant soon, so I would really appreciate your professional input.

Steampunk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clark @ PB said:


> It's the only one in this colour in Aberdeen as far as I'm aware, the rest are McLaren Orange,white or red
> 
> This one will be on its other wheels shortly too as they have winter tyres fitted


The two I see about are white.

It wasn't that long ago John Clark BMW had one for sale in their showroom.

Just a little out my budget though.


----------



## AbsoluteGloss (Feb 4, 2010)

amazing turnaround...what some TLC can do to a car :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work as always :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

definitely the ONLY colour to have that in for me..

Nice work, stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing now :thumb:.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Stunning job as ever. Nice tip on the acrylic prime, quite shocking to see how quickly those badges have discoloured.

It's nice to see a supercar that actually sees daily use rather than just taken out in the dry at the weekends.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunning, great work there :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a fantastic colour - looks awesome.
Great work


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work and car. What do you think of Nanolex Ultra?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work as always, seen a few of these but not in this colour.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Perfect! I was wondering when one of these would crop up in your Studio.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very very nice.top notch work.tbh that's the best colour i've ever seen on one of them.Beautiful..


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Loving this - great to see a car of such calibre in everyday use.....and an owner who clearly cares for its long term condition.

Beautiful pics too Clark.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work on an awesome car!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks stunning mate, glad I read this as like the sound of this product used on tarnished badges  Thats now on my shopping list.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic detail Clark, what a colour! Love those wheels too!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

It's great to see an awesome piece of kit like that being used every day and not kept hidden away in a millionaires collection to just do a few hundred miles a year. When 99% of supercar owners are now SORNing their toys for winter, this guy is having his fitted with winter tyres ready for some fun during a winter in the North of Scotland! A big :thumb::thumb: to the owner for that.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> I'd have one over a 458 I rekon.


No way! 458 are nuts to drive Clark :thumb:

Stunning work as ever buddy.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! Great work!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice work from you guys at PB, always enjoy the threads


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work as always man!!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great work Clark!! 

What I find even more amazing than the detail itself is that you managed to open BOTH doors for some of your final shots! Opening the doors on these can be quite laughable sometimes. I believe for the P1 they have reverted back to a more traditional method of entry, i.e a handle!! lol.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

very well done job on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice CAR!And Nice Job


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job, looks flawless, what a colour...
also LOVE how it's used daily, good job owner!
:thumb:
Chris.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent job well done


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant job!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fair play to the man that drives that every day. Respect where it's due. 

And great work as always, it looks amazing


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning great job. What a everyday car to drive.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What a write up cracking work
What's the retail on one of those £120k ?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nally said:


> What a write up cracking work
> What's the retail on one of those £120k ?


Base price is about £170k plus extras, I'd need to look out my receipt to be sure


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Deanoecosse said:


> Base price is about £170k plus extras, I'd need to look out my receipt to be sure


Lol insane !!!!!! Ill stick to audi


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work on a great colour, it's nice to see an owner actually sing it rather than hiding it away. What's the general fit and finish like on these ? I assume being a mclaren it will be built with absolute precision compared to a Ferrari ? Which has the better paint, the mclaren looks very good from the pictures


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great work, and what a colour.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't live far from McLaren and spotted a couple of these a long time back . They were road testing them I guess , they sounded amazing.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

I really enjoy polished bliss posts!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job...as always


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Clark, you know my thoughts on this car.....

I'm more intrigued by the squint numberplate and product residue which, to me, suggests a dealer not working up to McLaren standards.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job on a great car, amazing :thumb:


----------



## pual (May 6, 2011)

Hello Clark 
Great work as always!!!!!
I was wondering if you get the same performance out of the Nanolex ultra glass by pre cleaning the glass just with IPA instead of the Nanolex glass cleaner as you did on this Mclaren? Thanks


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job and writeup Clark!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning! Love this car! Never noticed the mirrors before, they look like a proper designers idea.


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic job:thumb:
Love the McLaren and this Vulcano Orange:argie:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning work as normal. I wasnt sure of the colour at the start but I swear by the end it looked a different colour and much nicer. Probably just because it was clean 

Trying to decide though, if its bad to let a car like this get so dirty or if its hats of to the guy for using it as a daily driver :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work and a great write up. Loving the finish pics.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

id_doug said:


> Stunning work as normal. I wasnt sure of the colour at the start but I swear by the end it looked a different colour and much nicer. Probably just because it was clean
> 
> Trying to decide though, if its bad to let a car like this get so dirty or if its hats of to the guy for using it as a daily driver :thumb:


Good on him I reckon. It's being used properly but is getting the attention/surface protection it needs too.


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stunning car. I bet that was a real pleasure to work on - great work.


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome job! As always, top notch work.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

horned yo said:


> Stunning work and car. What do you think of Nanolex Ultra?


It's very very good, providing your prep is good then it's extremely durable 



Deanoecosse said:


> It's great to see an awesome piece of kit like that being used every day and not kept hidden away in a millionaires collection to just do a few hundred miles a year. When 99% of supercar owners are now SORNing their toys for winter, this guy is having his fitted with winter tyres ready for some fun during a winter in the North of Scotland! A big :thumb::thumb: to the owner for that.


I guess when an Enzo and F40 are part of your collection you need to have something a bit special for a daily run around :lol:



Scrim-1- said:


> No way! 458 are nuts to drive Clark :thumb:
> 
> Stunning work as ever buddy.


You're entitled to your opinion mate but you are of course wrong 



Paragon said:


> Great work Clark!!
> 
> What I find even more amazing than the detail itself is that you managed to open BOTH doors for some of your final shots! Opening the doors on these can be quite laughable sometimes. I believe for the P1 they have reverted back to a more traditional method of entry, i.e a handle!! lol.


Haha the doors are a bit different, one flaw i noticed though was if you're washing or buffing wax off the underside of the door from front to back direction then 9 times out of 10 the door will open 



SteveTDCi said:


> Nice work on a great colour, it's nice to see an owner actually sing it rather than hiding it away. What's the general fit and finish like on these ? I assume being a mclaren it will be built with absolute precision compared to a Ferrari ? Which has the better paint, the mclaren looks very good from the pictures


It's definitely a notch or two up on Ferrari I'd say, the interior especially is really nice - quite simple but functional as you would expect from McLaren. The paint is pretty good by modern standards but still quite a bit of room for improvement in terms of sanding/polishing...



Sneak Attack said:


> Good on him I reckon. It's being used properly but is getting the attention/surface protection it needs too.


Agreed. You can use and abuse a car and still ensure it's properly protected


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I met a guy recently who had one of these, in this exact colour too. Wonder if its the same guy. Ill message you a pic Clark and you can tell me if it is!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> You're entitled to your opinion mate but you are of course wrong


I'll let you know when I drive a mclaren :thumb:


----------

